

Difference Engine: The PC all over again? (3D Printing) - brg
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/09/3d-printing?fsrc=rss

======
jwuggles
The future is going to be quite crazy as 3D printing becomes cheaper, higher
quality. Pretty soon you will be able to print out products from the comfort
of your house without going to the store. We will probably start seeing some
crazy Intellectual property law cases come up now as people will start
designing very similar 3D models around existing products from large
companies. It is bound to spark a controversy allowing the consumer now to be
their own producer. Much akin to the internet and how it allows anyone to be
their own producer.

Exciting times.

